# I walk alone 2013



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy New YEAR All,

well after much thought and talking it over with mates, i decided to go it alone regardless of the no sponsorship this year, as the recession her has knocked a huge hole into non significant sports like b/building..

i will run an accurate log /journal as best i can , keep in mind ive never done this b4...

im 46 and have 16 weeks to my goal/ the national masters qualifer...

i have limited funds, running 'baby dosage PEDS ' and whatever supps i can get my hands on..



i want to show those young bucks changes can be made without hitting the huge dose cycles found on here (no offence to the big boys..!!) just hope to go to the stage and share the ride....thanx to the support i have got from Milky, and others on here who said i should do this log...


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats great to hear and very interesting,,will certainly be following this

Best of luck and go for it buddy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Best of luck with this. Will be following. Any starting pics?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck mate. Subbed.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanx Loveleelady and BigTrev...

started 2nd Jan @5.30 with 1st cardio session on 'Hoss' ( my stationary bike )  hitting a uncomfortable 25mins in the saddle, as i gotta be at work by 7.30..chugged down my black coffee wth 1500mg fish cap.. hit work..

whacked myGRHP6 peptide shot in 25 min b4 brekkies...

brekkies 1 @ 8.45

6 eggs and 1 cup oats , brom enzyme tab, black coffee and 4 amino acids..

meal 2 . chicken breast, peanut butter and 1 cup oats...

meal 3 .. Phd protien shake with 1/2 cup oats, i apple , brom enzyme

meal 4 .. 6 eggs and 2 yolks and 1/2 cup oats..

meal 5 .. post workout shake and 1/2 cup oats.

as its early days i still building up to 6 meals.. basically ran out of time !!! too late to eat again as i trained late..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Following mate.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Best of luck with this. Will be following. Any starting pics?


can i trade u pics for PRO-10 Supps??  ..haha..

i will get some up this weekend, altho i still am a dinosaur on how to.... :confused1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

im hitting a 2 on 1 off training plan, with cardio sprinkled in there for now with 3 weeks 25min fasted cardio on 'Hoss' and 20 min after gym except on leg days.. and weekends just cardio,not much cardio u might say but i plan running my 'fat burners' thru these 3 wks then stop them and bump the cardio up for 2 weeks to 2x 45mins sessions, basically 'cardio cycling'...

i train FST-7 for now and its new to me too,

tonight was legs...

hammies 1st ..

seated hoist leg curl 3x 12

romainian d/lifts 3x 12

lying leg curls 3x 12

7's exercise 1 leg standing l/curls

Quads.

leg press 3x12

hacksquat 3x12

lunges across gym 3 sets holding 2x20kg

leg ext is 7's exersise..

tiring w/out and feeling abit mixed up with the changes to eating regime kicking back in..feel bloated...but should pass by next week..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

weight at 93kg

early morn cardio on 'Hoss'

Meals went well,

hit cardio again on Hoss @ 17.30 for 20 min.

trained at 19.00. hit arms and calves.. calves 1st..

4x30 standing calf raises on hoist machine

4x20 on calf sledge

3 sets b/wght hanging stretches on stairs

arms start with 3xsets21's on hoist smith machine, arms got so pumped... crazy pain...

3x12 seated incline bench 1 armed d/bells ending last 5 reps with both arms..

3x12 seated cable concentration curls

3x15 cable pushdowns

3x15 lying skullcrushers with ez bar

3x12 seated hammerstrength dip machine..

arms got well pumped and starting to look the part, hope the belly area will catch up, never bulked to this wght and its gona be a long road i suspect...


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

morning mate, good to see you cracking on in the new year.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

weight on sun .91.7kg

no gym today, rode the 'hoss' in front of the tv for 30 min.

hit some hanging leg raises for abs on my 'tv doorway' buy...actually came in handy...

b/fast phd diet whey plus 1cup oats

meal 2. another shake as began preparing bbq for family for lunch,

meal3. bbq chicken, heaps of salad, evoo and mushrooms and 1 small spud

meal 4. shake and my 'cheat carbmeal' 6 greek shortbread cookies (as its 3 kings 2day )

meal 5 . boiled chicken and salad

hit cardio again for another 30min between meal 3 and 4....

Pace will increase as from tomorrow.....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

fcuken cold doing cardio today... god u poms are tough living in worse winter weather and training.. 

anyway knuckled under and managed my 30min on the bike..

meals went well exception of meal 3 i dropped carbs completely except for a nice green salad with evoo/lemon

trained legs tonite..

hit quads 1st ..

4xsets of 12 reps smith squats pyramiding up to 160kg

3xsets 12 reps legpress 240kg

3xsets smith lunges 50kg

7sets leg extensions

hammies..

3x 12 stiff leg d/lifts

3x 12 lying leg curls

7sets one leg curls

feel sore today, sore joints/knees... could b the cold... definetley got nothing to do with being 46....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

fcuken cold doing cardio today... god u poms are tough living in worse winter weather and training.. 

anyway knuckled under and managed my 30min on the bike..

meals went well exception of meal 3 i dropped carbs completely except for a nice green salad with evoo/lemon

trained legs tonite..

hit quads 1st ..

4xsets of 12 reps smith squats pyramiding up to 160kg

3xsets 12 reps legpress 240kg

3xsets smith lunges 50kg

7sets leg extensions

hammies..

3x 12 stiff leg d/lifts

3x 12 lying leg curls

7sets one leg curls

feel sore today, sore joints/knees... could b the cold... definetley got nothing to do with being 46....


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i started 1 on 1 muay thai today mate, suprised myself today did better cardio wise than expected. i did end up laying on my back half dead but got through the hour, as for cold im still warm now, very good fun as well

is lucanuk mate had a little name change


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

lucs said:


> i started 1 on 1 muay thai today mate, suprised myself today did better cardio wise than expected. i did end up laying on my back half dead but got through the hour, as for cold im still warm now, very good fun as well
> 
> is lucanuk mate had a little name change


great news u back into yr training bro.. sounds like fun, why the name change..? did u tap some one elses missus and into hiding?? :thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

greekgod said:


> great news u back into yr training bro.. sounds like fun, why the name change..? did u tap some one elses missus and into hiding?? :thumb:


yeah but i didnt get caught, just changed to match a profile i have on another forum mate really. hows things over there mate ?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

just got back from a business meal @ ocean basket with a tech from n/zealand.. fukc i had to stick to salad and sushi.. and he chomped the prawn platter..lucky bastard... did a quick back workout, with some new exercises.. b4 and will put them on my workout log...2morow ...gona crash as up @ 6am for cardio... :tongue:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

i miss cypriot food, sun and general life, still hope to get out for along stay this year, if not the year then will try get another 8 weeks out there.

sounds like you puting the effort in bud, so keep at it


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

weight 92kg this morning (maybe becos of adding my tren now?? )

stuggled to wake up for cardio... hate the cold... :sleeping:

meals been ok, altho had to go an extra hour between meals 2 and 3 as was on a tech course..

trained chest and arms tonite as lost a workout due to the damn course...

chest..

3x 12 smith incline ..50, 70, 85kg

3x 12 incline d/bells with the 35kg babies

3x12 d/bell flat flyes

7x12 machine flyes

biceps..

3x 21's with smith bar

3x12 cable curls with long straight bar

3x12 standing curls up against the preacher

3 x 12 cable concentrations curls

seems a basic workout for gurus, but my chest and biceps grow too much and overpower my shoulders...

weekend tomorrow.. not looking forward to the cardio ....


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will follow this closely m8 being a fellow oldy  good luck.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

mac1969 said:


> Will follow this closely m8 being a fellow oldy  good luck.


bro..thanx..

we are like wine.. just get betta with age..haha..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

slept in today..

weight 90.1.. coool .. thats without even starting clen or any other fatburners...only cardio and two days on frag 176-191...

fasted cardio was a 1hour power walk on beach front.. sun is up.. smelt good near the sea..

wont do any cheat meal yet as ive never bulked to such a wieght b4 so worried to get in shape in time..

i saw 2 other competitors yesterday when i hit shoulders and calves and they are WAY ahead.... mg:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cardio by the sea............JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Cardio by the sea............JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!


its so cool.. espec when u nearly dialed in and everyone looks at u like some FREAK...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

slight setback today...:sad:

tank of Mek cleaner exploded today on my work bench.. i got a lot into my left eye.. i raised my s/glasses a minute b4 that..FUKC!!!

anyway managed to get to the water taps and rinsed it like **** then went to ER .. sat there and still manged to keep to my meal plan, u should have seen the waiting room staring @ a one eyed patch tech in eating mode....

lucky it isnt serious but no gym tonite as it was legs and DR said nono...too much pressure ..

so will cardio for an 1hour ..


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

do not remove the glasses. glad ya ok mate, i think it was payback for the "just had a power walk on the beach" coment


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

lucs said:


> do not remove the glasses. glad ya ok mate, i think it was payback for the "just had a power walk on the beach" coment


no if i was like that other tit on here i would reply with u a SICK ****... but im a gentleman and have manners... :double ****:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

could squeeze a few days off with bad eye of course, still patched or no ?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

yep, might try some' pirates of the meditearrean' tonite with the g/friend...but back to gym tomorrow, but legs will wait till fri now......hows yr training going??


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Eeeeek!! Hope your eyes not too bad and its better soon!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

im very stiff and sore today mate tbh, thai boxing 3 x this week plus 2 weights nothing heavy but still has took it out of me and i feel 40 for the first time in my life,

no plans to gain any real size mate at least thats how i feel now, want to be ring ready in 6-12 months for muay thai i doubt i will fight but some inter club stuff just to beat a fear of getting through the ropes,

easy to fight in a pub when ya 25, different to get in a ring with no real reason to fight ,its somthing i want to do and get out of my system


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Keeks said:


> Eeeeek!! Hope your eyes not too bad and its better soon!


he has an excuse if he gets caught winking at girls when he's with the gf, its not all bad


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

lucs said:


> he has an excuse if he gets caught winking at girls when he's with the gf, its not all bad


Lol, espcially when he's on the beach! :whistling:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Eeeeek!! Hope your eyes not too bad and its better soon!


Thanks... I wasnt allowed to train tonite so did 2 x 30mins sessions on hoss and abs @ home... how was yr day?

strange feeling missing legs w/out on a monday... :crying:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

greekgod said:


> Thanks... I wasnt allowed to train tonite so did 2 x 30mins sessions on hoss and abs @ home... how was yr day?
> 
> strange feeling missing legs w/out on a monday... :crying:


I find it really weird when changing/dropping a session, seems to mess my week up and Im lost with the days, lol! But.....doctors know best, so you've got to listen to them.

Not a bad day thanks, just quite long, ready for bed now so I can do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

due to 'accident yesterday i hit back and hammies today with 30min cardio after..

i hit back 1st.

4 x 8-12 reps rackpulls

4 x 12 dumbell rows

3x12 pull ups with 4-5 partials

7 x 12 standing close grip pulldowns on lat machine

hammies..

4x 12 seated leg curls

3x12 lying leg curls

3x12 hoist machine romanian deadlifts

30mins on hoss...

meals were great today, i had fish and fish and fish.....

also tried switching my carbs to a local wheat, boiled with sprinkle of sesame and raisins..

now chugging my shake and hitting a hot shower....

lets see if the scale budged.. 2mrw morning:tongue:.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

due to 'accident yesterday i hit back and hammies today with 30min cardio after..

i hit back 1st.

4 x 8-12 reps rackpulls

4 x 12 dumbell rows

3x12 pull ups with 4-5 partials

7 x 12 standing close grip pulldowns on lat machine

hammies..

4x 12 seated leg curls

3x12 lying leg curls

3x12 hoist machine romanian deadlifts

30mins on hoss...

meals were great today, i had fish and fish and fish.....

also tried switching my carbs to a local wheat, boiled with sprinkle of sesame and raisins..

now chugging my shake and hitting a hot shower....

lets see if the scale budged.. 2mrw morning:tongue:.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

90kg... today...

well happy with this,

food improved, added another meal in and enjoying the regimented eating again...

training today was chest/biceps.

3x12 incline benchpress

3x12 incline d/bell press

3xsuperset dips with pecdeck machine...

well pumped...

biceps

3x flhell ush sets of 21's with ezbar

3x incline bench single arm seated curls

7 sets concentrations..

arms were hurting...

im getting back in the groove of prepping, altho finances are low, and getting confiident im on the right track.. hell im enjoying it so far... :thumb:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

rest day today...

i hit my 1st cardio session b4 work and now abt to hit second in abt an hour...

gotta charge up the old philips b/shaver and start removing my fur this weekend... 

great news is i got a unexpected bit of help by a local 'supplier' with some peptides on credit...!! i can pay him monthly.. i appreciate the trust...

enjoy ur friday evenng all:thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i love saturday..

i dont go to work,sleep in and enjoy meal 1 in front of the tv...

hit triceps, calves today with a 30 min cardio thrown in at the end...

3x20 cable pushdowns

3x15 rope extensions

3x15 skull crushers

calves

7x20 standing calf raises on hoist machine.

abs

4x25 machine crunches

tomorrow if the scale shows a change, i will have a small cheat meal...

fingers crossed..!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght 89.2kg

am happy the scale gradually creeping down..

ate meal 1 and hit the beach boardwalk for an 1hour walk...

damn gotta get new trainers,i feel two blisters coming thru..

got home and chugged down my shake and waiting to chomp my meal 3 in an hour...

i will spend the day relaxing, catching up with family etc..

i wont have a cheat meal i think as its early days yet..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

monday.....

The boomtown rats hit it on the head with that old song... tell me why i dont like cardio... or monday... mmm not sure.. :tongue:

anyway.. i hit my cardio and scale went 89.5kg.. why?? i guess becos last nite i jabbed my peds.

diet getting ok, with fish,fish, shake shake and eggs with dry oats with a scattering of black currants in it to help get it down..try it its tasty...

hit back and hammies to night... good workout,

cant wait to see more changes soon...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

monday.....

The boomtown rats hit it on the head with that old song... tell me why i dont like cardio... or monday... mmm not sure.. :tongue:

anyway.. i hit my cardio and scale went 89.5kg.. why?? i guess becos last nite i jabbed my peds.

diet getting ok, with fish,fish, shake shake and eggs with dry oats with a scattering of black currants in it to help get it down..try it its tasty...

hit back and hammies to night... good workout,

cant wait to see more changes soon...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

weight stayed at 89.5kg

cardio 30 mins on hoss..

food today due to limited budget was eggs, eggs, shake,shake and eggs!! fukc im gona sprout feathers!!! carbs from dry oats mix with currants, fats from peanut butter...

hit quads and delts today...

5 sets smith squats increasing weight and reps ..

3 hard widowmaker legpress sets 30, 20 10 reps.. again increasing weight

3 dropsets leg extensions

5 sets abductor machine...

delts..

warm up 3 sets machine press

3 x giant set including..

lying front raises

d/bell laterals

smith machine wide grip upright rows

got well pumped and am happy knees holding out during legs... 

finished off with lying side laterals superset with cable side laterals...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght 89.4kg

had a day off ysterday and my body thanked me for the break.. just did cardio and ate alittle less carbs and more protien...

today i hit my cardio and bumped it up to 45 mins, had a sore ass on the bike..

food again was easy, fish fish fish shake shake fish..

didnt use any fatburners this week as tomorrow i have to go do full medical to get my athlete card,

costs euro 150 and it includes full blood test, urine and heart check...

im abit scared but as i was called in to do it.. i gotta or i cant compete IFBB Comps ..

hit chest and biceps and calves today..

good workout even without stimulants...

early night as 0.800 at the Dr...!!!:no:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

woke up late..

wght 88.7kg.

only cardio today and am chuft i got given some tren acetate to add to my limited ****nal to start next week..ok its UG lab (chinese ) so will be interesting to see how it holds up...beggars cant be choosers,, :tongue:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what im aiming for in terms of condition, i know i am alittle flat and it was filmed 3 days out carb depleted... i want same condition with my new size i have gained this off season..

got a long way to go...!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Mon 28th Jan

89.7 kg..

Hard day at work, so skipped early morn cardio so did it after work..45 mins now..

food was chicken and protien shakes and finally omelettes late nite...

started with the new addition PEDS, lets see what happens..??

Quads and Shoulders hit 2nite..

Leg press 4 x 30, 20, 15, 10 reps with start wght @ 5 plates increasing by 20kg each set...

3 supersets backsquats x 7 and front squats x7

3x sets smith machine lunges..

( tried a barstardised version of Tinytoms leg workout i saw in Dutchs journal..)

shoulders

3 x sets side laterals

4 x sets machine press

front bar raises on hoist v machine

wide grip raises on the smith machine

6 sets crunches and rope pull downs for abs...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

tues.. 90kg...??

WTF...looks like the tren kicked the scale up... wierd $hit...

anyway.. cardio upped to 45 mins now, and as still awaiting cardiogram on thursday i am using no fatburners/stimulants till i do it...

hit back & hammies tonite

4x sets rack pulls

3 xsets hammer rows superset with hammer pulldowns

3x sets front pulldowns supset with chinups

hammies

3 x sets machine curls

3x sets stiff leg d/lifts

4 xsets lying down leg curls on icaruis

last meal...

8 egg white omelete 6 bcaa's 1 litre green tea...

bed time...

zzzzz


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

yesterday was a rest day with only 45 mins cardio, low carbed it as well..

today wght 89.2kg..

scale not moving much even with slight increase of cardio, well i finished my medicals today , all blood tests good, and heart tests good,

now i get my ifbb card renewed,

hit chest and biceps today..

4x sets incline bench increasing wght each set..

4 x sets incline dumbells with 35, 37.5, 40, 40.

3 xsets incline flyes

3xsets cable flyes

4 xsets flush curls with olympic bar

3xsets cable curls

3xsets seated d/bell curls

3xsets hammer curls..

tried a new preworkout pill... i got a good buzz and pump and no crash...not bad from some obscure hungarian company...

bad news is comp is been brought forward to 13th april...instead of 27th..can i make it....???? :confused1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

saturday. 89kg

guess the tren keeping the scale steady..

did shoulders & quads last nite..

7 sets leg extensions

4 circuits car park lunges with 20kg each hand was well blowing, but legs felt it goooood

4 sets leg press increasing in 1 plate and reps per set, 20, 30 ,35, 40

legs were fried...!!! :thumb:

shoulders

4 sets around the world superset with cable side laterals

4 sets smith machine shoulder press

went home and was wobbling down the stairs, helluva feeling..

today i hit my 1st cardio session,

got abs, triceps, calves later this afternoon with another 45 min cardio,upping the intensity now..feel well into comp mode now...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like things are progressing well mate. Look great in that video posted!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looks like things are progressing well mate. Look great in that video posted!


thanks mate, i am trying altho its hard with the limited funds to get all foods supps together.. still along way to go...!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today sunday 3rd feb. 88.2kg

no cardio this morning, legs shattered, god im getting old..

i will tonite do an 1hour on the bike...

had a couple refeeds over 6 hour window and back to no carbs after 7pm..

oh, by the way all my PEDS arrived and TOMORROW start adding them in... enjoy yr sunday all.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

greekgod said:


> thanks mate, i am trying altho its hard with the limited funds to get all foods supps together.. still along way to go...!!


Not the cheapest sport in the world is it?!?!?!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not the cheapest sport in the world is it?!?!?!!!


no it isnt. and here if u arent sponsored, u got it hard when u hit the stage, as all the sponsored dudes get more attention from the judges, but its a good incentive to try stand out so much that they have to take notice and place u...

im running around 600-800 euro of gear to make the stage...so i love it when i can place higher than a 5000- 6000 grand athlete... it breaks his heart..!! :tongue:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

greekgod said:


> This is what im aiming for in terms of condition, i know i am alittle flat and it was filmed 3 days out carb depleted... i want same condition with my new size i have gained this off season..
> 
> got a long way to go...!!!


great video did you ever compete against sav who owns muscle works gym london i think he won the mr cyprus but i dont know what year


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

cypssk said:


> great video did you ever compete against sav who owns muscle works gym london i think he won the mr cyprus but i dont know what year


Hi bro, i won u/80 in 2004 , 2007, Masters 2008, 2009,2010.. then got banned :innocent: ... for jumping ship to WABBA and won Mr greece Masters. Sav took us to IFBB WORLDS in RUSSIA in 2004 as our coach.. he's a great guy...still has a gym here in Limassol


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

yer sav a great guy very knowledgble i use to train at muscle works an hoping to go back an start training there some time this year


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght 89.4kg

pretty good after a 6 hour refeed window yesterday...

im starting to see things happening, and early morning cardio was easy,

being broke meant diet today was eggs, shake, chicken, shake, eggs, shake and shakeand dry oats for carbs and peanut butter for fats....

i prefer more whole food in me, but till i get paid i eat what i can to stick to my program..

i feel good on the peptides and the frag 176 stating to show its work..

trained chest and biceps tonite and 30 min cardio

4 xsets incline bench supersetted with incline flye

3 x sets flat DBell presses

3 xsets bench cable flyes to failure +20 reps

biceps

3x sets seated ez curls on incline bench

3 x albert beckle style curls lying chest facing into incline bench with DBells...really blows the biceps up...

3 xsets 21's on moving hoist smith machine..

6 sets crunches and home time!!!

still got my bedy byes peptides to do and up at 6.20 for cardio again.. nite all:thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

4got to check weight this morning, too damn sleepy...

hit 30mins early cardio.

hard day at work shifting 4 tonnes of steel around all day is not fun,

hit another 39min cardio after work..

hit Shoulders and Quads tonite.

5 sets leg extensions to get the blood in the quads and hopped out the gym window for 4 sets carpark lunges with 40kg.. wanted to puke..

3 sets leg press 30 reps , 20, 20 with 4 plates

3 supersets of back squats & front squats

3sets abductor machine stretches

shoulders

4 sets side lateral superset with cable 1 arm laterals

3 sets seated DBell press with standing rope front raises

widegrip uprite rows on smith machine

3 sets bent over laterals

home for last two meals and its sleep... no cardio early morning tomorrow ...great an extra 1hour sleep!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght today 87.9kg

had a great rest day yesterday with only cardio, and tonnes of tilapia for feeds...my muscles were grateful for the rest...

today i was abit of agrouch at work struggling to control my irritation at things i should be more patient with..can i blame it on the tren?? :whistling:

hit only 30 min cardio today as legs still sore from tuesday..

i hit Back and hammies today.

4 x sets rack pulls, got irritated with my new straps, ended up throwing them off and doing my last heavy set bare hands

3x sets dbell rows

3x supersets lat machine front pulldowns with standing close grip pulldowns ..what a pump!!

2x sets bent over rows with hammer strength lat pulls..

hammies

4 x sets seated machine curls

4x sets stiff leg d/lifts on hoist machine

3x sets heavy lying leg curls

3 super sets of ab rope crunches with weighted bench crunches..

i am starting to see the 'canoe ' im chipping out of the tree trunk if u get my drift... slowly but surely... :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

saturday 87.2kg

just hammered my 1st cardio session

got triceps, traps and abs today.

2nd cardio session will be car park lunges..... wooo hoooo love the pain..

last night i hit chest & biceps

only 3 exercises per b/part as feeling sore all week

3x sets hammer machine inclines

3x sets incline d/bells

3 sets bench cable flyes

3 xsets oylimpic bar curls.. in the squat rack... sorry powerlifters!!

3x sets 21's

3x sets cable concentrations curls

7x sets hoist machine calf raises

just heard the natonals will be in a huge fitness expo in one of the best stages ever.... starting to get nervous...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght today sunday 86.6 kg

leaped out of bed early for a sunday to cook my refeed breakfast..

consisting of 8 eggs, 3 yolks, 2 spoons white flour, 1glass milk, tablespoon of cinaminon..fresh 1/2 sliced loaf...french toast Voila!! topped off with a fresh squeezed g/fruit & 1 orange juice.. tonnes of honey... 

will take a long walk onthe sea front later then meal 2 ...

gonna chill all day and relaaaaaxx..

ENJOY YR SUNDAY... :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Enjoy your walk on the beach.........Im currently waiting for yet more snow!!!!!!!!!!

And the french toast sounds awesome!

Have a nice day!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

thanx little lady... i try use foods i will be loading with on my refeeds so it wont shock my system on the loading stages in the final week...

ive used this concept for the last 3 yrs and it works for me...

u more than welcome to come stroll the beach front with me in yr shorts too... i bet we would get double stares....:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Best way, if something works, then stick with it.

I would love a stroll on the beach right now, Im sick of winter now and indoor cardio! Roll on spring time, still no beach where I live though but better than being stuck inside.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Alittle of last thursdays ending of my back workout... hope it works, i suck at computer stuff...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Had a great refeed yesterday and clocked in @ 88.6kg

had a realhard day @ work... but swollowed my anger and kept my cool... :innocent:

food was good, all chicken, eggs, shakes and kept my carbs low today due to the refeed yesterday.

hit Back & hammies with abs

4 sets Rack pulls

3 sets bent over barbell rows

3sets modified lat machine pulldowns

3 sets standing close grip lat pulldowns ( standing )

hammies

4 sets widowmakers on bench... killer...

3 sets hoist machine curls

4 sets lying leg curls

rope crunches supset with weighted bench crunches

FEELING GOOD......:laugh:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

A small piece of Last saturdays 8 sets carpark lunges before hitting my workout... GIVE THEM A GO...wanna have shredded legs come end of April... :tongue:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

another hard day at work

as it was a early start, no morning cardio

food was all chicken and eggs plus the shakes

training was quads & shoulders

4 sets leg extensions to get the blood pumping

stepped outside with 40kg car park lunges

3 sets leg press 4p 30 reps, 5p 20reps, 6p 15reps

3 sets front squats superset with back squats.. legs FRIED....

3 sets standing side laterals

3 sets cable laterals

3 sets front raises

3 sets standing miltary press

3 sets wide grip upright rows in smith machine

home dead tired.... shake and 6 egg omelette with peppers and do my PEDS then bed...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today i hit 86.7kg

only two double sessions of cardio today,

couldnt go to gym as work project ran late, no problem i was feeling DOMS pretty bad these past two days.

i will be back on the treadmill @ 06.00 2mrw and see what friday has to throw me...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

up early and managed 25 mins cardio only as had to prep my food for the day..

am alittle scared today as i see the company i work for is slowly but surely delaying paying our monthly paychecks and today is the 15th of the month and still no whiff of our january salary!!!

i gotta stock up on foods and suchlike whilst make payments, bills, child support as well, at times i feel why am i making/doing this prep...??

but when i hit the gym i forget abt my probs,

tonite was Chest and Biceps & calves

with 35 mins cardio

4 sets smith machine incline press (2 sets with 100kg )

3 sets dbell press with 37.5, 40. 45's

3 trisets of cables flyes up mddle, bottom...

3 sets seated curls with olympic bar only ... good for getting blood into the biceps..

4 sets incline bench dbell curls

3 sets hammer curls across the body.. veins starting to snake everywhere on my arms and skin getting thinner... love the look...!!

6 sets standing calf machine to failure..

hobbled home..

looking forward to my double hard cardio this weekend ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I find training a huge escape from reality too, time to get away from life andits problems. Hope things are ok with work anyway!

Enjoy your cardio.......on the beach Im guessing!?!?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sunday wght 86.5kg

due to not moving the scale much this week i wont hit a big refeed window, so hit fasted 1hr cardio on the beach.weather was crap but it was still good.

so had a bowl of porridge and 7 egg omelette and 2nd meal turkey .peppers stirfry with 8 eggs and two chicken cannaloni and 1 diet pepsi!!

off to have mty afternoon catnap..

enjoy the rest of yr sunday all!!!:laugh:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

pretty good monday all in all.

wght 87.4kg.

food was all chicken and eggs and 2 protien puddings, changed my carbs to white potato and my system loves them..

trained quads and shoulders tonite.

hit 4 hard quick leg extensions after a 1/2 hour walk to the gym thanx to my old landcruiser battery dying!!

imediatley hit my 4 long carpark lunges, love them love them...

straight to legpress and hit 30 ,20, 15 reps increasing 20kg each set.. final set 6 plates ...

4 sets smith back squats superset with front squats... legs were FRYED.. was happy as ive gone three sizes down on my waist size on my weight belt. yoohooo.. :thumbup1:

.

shoulders

4 sets side laterals

4 sets front raises

3 sets single arm side raises

3 sets dbell presses

was hard walking home after the hard workout, but i enjoyed the alone time...

got home and enjoyed my red peppers /chicken /flaxseed stirfry..!!

tomorrow i start cycling to work with my m/bike.. :tongue:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

how long untilthe show ike ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

I just worked out where i'd heard the "I walk alone" bit from before 






Now there is a fking unit and a half !!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I just worked out where i'd heard the "I walk alone" bit from before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh yeah, I know that track too, sorry thought it was this one. But yeah Batista is a monster


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

lucs said:


> how long untilthe show ike ?


still not 100% if on 20th april or 27th april... i hope 27th, i could use that extra week... lol.

how r u? u training?

when u coming over?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

feeling very skinny mate if im honest, muay thai / cardio, still lifting but only 2 x a week at present feeling fit though, will have a bulk up this year when i slow down on the thai boxing or intencity or the cardio with it.

not sure when im over but 100% will be mate


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

hit back and hammies tonite.

good hard workout with heavy compound exercises followed by isolation for trying to get the 'bumps' up and xmas tree lit up...

found local shop supplying liquid egg whites and trying them out... stillthink proper eggs work out cheaper!!

tomorrow is a rest day, but double cardio...off to do my jabs... then zzzz...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today i struggled not to get on the scales, but i was getting obssessed with my weight ...

anyway cardio done and dusted at 6.00am

500ml liquid egg white with garlic/chilli and oregano + 100 gram spud for meal one..

today being clen day... i had alot of energy..

cycled to work..(20mins)

hit 30 min cardio after work, ateanother meal and hit gym 1 hour later

chest & biceps

3 sets incline bench maxed out at 100kg

3 sets d/bell presses with the 40kg d/bells

4 supersets on cable machine flyes up mid, bottom

biceps

3 flush sets with olympic bar seated... great for warm up and get muscles full of blood!!

3 inverted lying curls with e-z bar on incline bench

3 sets cable 21's

3 sets hammer curls...

Guns were smoking!!

4 sets standing machine calves till pumped

and walked 20min home..

now enjoying 700 ml egg white omelette + cereal..

looking forward to 2morrow...its legs again...!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

86.1kg couldnt wait till sun morn for checking the scale...:no:

hit a mixed grill workout today...as yesterday was very hard quads & deltoids.

i was like a zombie, energy levels really crashed, and ist time i was actually glad it ended...

today i hit traps, triceps and calves/abs...

stripped off for the 1st time, suprised alot of guys at where i am in terms of condition...

some good honest appraisel from neutral guys who have competed to be able to give advice/comments..

tomorrow is cardio for 1 hour early morn, then hit my small refeed window...

i cant wait...!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> 86.1kg couldnt wait till sun morn for checking the scale...:no:
> 
> hit a mixed grill workout today...as yesterday was very hard quads & deltoids.
> 
> ...


What will you do for your re feed mate ?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

2 bowls honeyed puffs/ clusters mix dry no milk.. 6 (75% egg )waffles

lunch with g/friend consisting of stir/fry and noodles...

later afternoon back on shredded turkey breast omeletes

i try use foods i will actually use on my loading phase at the end...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> 2 bowls honeyed puffs/ clusters mix dry no milk.. 6 (75% egg )waffles
> 
> lunch with g/friend consisting of stir/fry and noodles...
> 
> ...


My god half the members on here eat KFC out of chicken on there re feeds :lol:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Milky said:


> My god half the members on here eat KFC out of chicken on there re feeds :lol:


i have experimented over three seasons using simple carbs low fats... gets u full and dry on the day..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sunday i clocked in @ 85kg!! :tongue:

getting and looking beta, wish i knew how to post my pics, trying and failing..

anyway had a HUGE refeed so as had to pop 2 metaform tabs to help with all the simple carb overload...

started with 12 egg turkey omelette, 6 waffles, 2 hours later bowl of clusters cereal, again cereal, then ended by 6pm with 2 slices plum cinamon tart...

LOVELY...

today i hit the gym with alot of energy ,drive and hit hammies and back..

4 sets widow makers

3sets machine curls..

3 lying machine curls

4 sets hoist machine stiff legged d/lifts..

back

4 sets bent over rows up 2 3 plates..

3 sets d/bell rows

50 wide grip pull ups ( in 3 sets )

3 supersets pulldowns / close grip lat pulldowns...

will know by mid week if this refeed comes off...

carbs were low today and tomorrow..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today is rest day, and i need it..

my legs got some serious DOMS going on..

only cardio today and shaved the carbs down 1 meal earlier..

last night really hit the quads and deltoids hard..

4sets leg extensions

4 double length carpark lunges

4 sets squats high to low reps...30, 20 10 reps.. increasing 1 plate each set..

3 dropsets on leg press...

wobbled to delt section...

4 sets side laterals

3 sets cable laterals

3 sets d/bell press

3 sets front raises..

20 mins abs and posing...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

As its 1st march, 9 weeks out...

a little test pic i tried from work @ break, many a disaproving look from the bosses...haha.. 

still got a long way to go...!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

tonite i got hammies and lower back... chomping my 12 egg white omelete and green tea now... :tongue:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today was traps, triceps and calves..

food was all fish and egg whites with almonds.. no carbs all day..

listening to a final four songs i need to pick for posing.. :confused1:

tomorrow lets see what the scale says. if its looking good i might have my cheat window after fasted cardio...

started adding masteron in as from tomorrow and test prop...

i think i also have found the answer to common PIP from test suspension ...but i will have to wait awhile longer b4 testing...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sunday wght b4 fasted cardio 84.9kg..

hit a nice b/fast of 12 egg white omelette with big glass oj and two pancakes + bowl of clusters cereal

lunch was homemade chinese noodles with lean pork cutlets

late afternoon end of cheat window 4 waffles, bowl of clusters..

took a 500mg metaform after each meal...

slept alot and was strong today Monday..

hit fasted cardio at 6am..

chomped my clen tabs and took my frag shot.

delayed meal 1 an extra 1/2 hr..

no carbs all day except pre gym and post gym..used a spoon of peanut butter to balance the protein, chicken breast, egg whites.

hit quads and delts at gym

4 long sets leg extensions followed by carpark lunges....

smith squats increasing 1 plate each time.. 30 reps , 20. 10..

2 sets single leg squats

3 high rep legpress sets..

3 supersets standing over head presses with side laterals

3 sets superset cable laterals with bent over laterals

3 sets front raises

3 rounds posing practise...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

tuesday was a horrible day at work, long hours .. but took all food with so no meals were lost.

all hard labour, so cardio taken care of!! loading 2 40 ft containers steel framed prefab walls by hand kinda does that!!

no crying, cos no one effing cares!!

hit back & hammies at 8 pm...

hate going in late, means finishing late, etc...

hit bent over barbell rows 3 slow sets really emphasisng the pull back.

3 sets 1 arm rows on t bar... what a pump..

4 sets pull ups supsetted with seated cable rows

3 sets lat machine pulldowns finishing with straight arm pull downs on hoist machine..

getting very vascular, but dont mean nothing.. veins dont win contests!!!

hit 4 slow sets widowmakers for hammies

4 sets seated leg curls

3 sets lying leg curls

4 sets stiff leg deadlifts..

hammies scorched... walked out like john wayne..

no posing as well late and still had two meals to get down...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

been swamped @ work with loading $hit load of steel to france, all loaded by hand...

so training was hard and didnt help on going so tired to train after long day at work..

my food is good and protien is pretty high, no shakes for quite some time now, only egg whites fish and chicken..

fats increased and carbs lowered, except tomorrow where i hit my cheat window...

anyway on thursday nite whilst 1/2 way thru chest & biceps i hit a injury...

i was doing supersets with flat d/bell presses and cable flyes.. i was reaching the bottom point of rep of the 40 kg (each side ) d/bell press and i felt a wierd tweak in my right upper pec joining the shoulder..

needless to say it hurts like a bitch but no external bruising seen yet...

i hope its minor, treating it and gona rest chest/shoulders this next week and see what happens..

hit legs today and had a good workout altho truthfully my mind is on my injury...

weigh in tomorrow and refeed time...

enjoy yr weekend all...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght this morning @ 84.9kg...

seems like im trimming down and scale not showing it.. hmmmm??

anyway hit 1 hour fasted cardio, a long beachfront walk..

got home and ate my famous cheat breakfast..

large glass oj/grapefruit mix, 1 bowl clusters cereal.3 waffles, 3 pumpkin pies, 1 slice bannana bread and my fish... :tongue:

chest still tender, but no visible bruising etc,

i will see how it is till thursday and change training to suit this injury...

enjoy yr sunday...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

85.7kg

felt alot beta after that great rest and two big refeed meals yesterday...

food was low carbed today balanced with alittle higher fats and protien, actually getting to like broccolli!!

hit 30mins fasted cardio b4 meal 1 and again 40 mins b4 meal 4 when i knocked off work.

trained back and hammies & calves..

back workout was light as my chest still tender after thurssday injury..

hit light rows, high reps squeezing to get the pump going...

same again with seated hammer rows and then lower pulley pulls with cable isolation work...

hammies went the norm, with widowmakers to flush the area.

then hit 4 sets seated leg curls

4 sets lying curls high reps and increasing weight each set

4 sets d/bell romainian d/lifts

6 sets hoist machine calf raises

hope to workout around the injury this week and slowly get back into my set program by next week..


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking fu&king good mate, fair play to you have some reps :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Milky said:


> Looking fu&king good mate, fair play to you have some reps :thumbup1:


thanx Milky, trying, but so hard doing manual work all day with steel and putting prep together, thats why i feel ya on yr blowout last week.

you also work outdoors etc..

hey drop into Cyprus instead of Big bad turkey and we will hit a workout, sea, sun and tits and ass in the summer.. not in that order tho... :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> thanx Milky, trying, but so hard doing manual work all day with steel and putting prep together, thats why i feel ya on yr blowout last week.
> 
> you also work outdoors etc..
> 
> hey drop into Cyprus instead of Big bad turkey and we will hit a workout, sea, sun and tits and ass in the summer.. not in that order tho... :thumb:


How can l refuse mate, will clear it with the wife :whistling:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Milky said:


> How can l refuse mate, will clear it with the wife :whistling:


ok ok... just the w/out, sun surf and good food... :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> ok ok... just the w/out, sun surf and good food... :tongue:


dont spoil it !!

I was only coming for the other bits :lol:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

greekgod said:


> thanx Milky, trying, but so hard doing manual work all day with steel and putting prep together, thats why i feel ya on yr blowout last week.
> 
> you also work outdoors etc..
> 
> hey drop into Cyprus instead of Big bad turkey and we will hit a workout, sea, sun and tits and ass in the summer.. not in that order tho... :thumb:


still not sure when im over bud, 100% get over though, looking good fella


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

thurs. hit legs tonite hard,

started on the winnie today with suspension..

fried the quads with alot of lunges.. been working around my chest this whole week, tomorrow i will give it a light test to keep the blood flowing..

i have been jabbing IGF-l3 into the injured site and it seems to have helped.

food is only carbed in first 3 meals.. and protien increased slightly with fats..

bad news is i have been informed the comp has been brought forward 1 week so i have 1 week less prep..

if i panic now, i could step up my shredding plan, but it would cost me muscle.. so i am gona keep it going as all still same dates, i will see how i look by sunday...

will post pics then...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

lucs said:


> still not sure when im over bud, 100% get over though, looking good fella


hi big man.. sorry late reply.. really swamped with $hit load of work/prepping...

hope all good with u..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

84.6kg b4 fasted cardio today..

as it was saturday i had the morning to go see two top b/builders to get their honest opinion of my condition and with the shorter time frame to comp.

diet changes will come into effect on monday as they say my carbs should be dropped to two meals only.....AAAARGH... mg:

hit traps, triceps and blitzed hammies today..

bought my 'special mix ' to add to the final PEDs...

looking forward to tomorrows cheat window.. it will be the last if i dont make huge improvements by next saturday..

enjoy yr sunday..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

monday... hit fasted cardio @ 6.30 for 45mins now,

this will be morning and night...

what a cheat load i had yesterday...

after fasted cardio i had glass of oj, 5 pumpkin pies, 12 egg omelette with turkey breast... 4 glazed donuts, 1 bowl capt crunch cereal..

swallowed my 500mg metaform...went back to bed..

ate 2 more proteinmeals only and around 6pm hit 1 bowl capt crunch, 2 brownies, 4 pancakes, omelette & turkey, some oats cookies...another 1000mg metaform b4 bed... :tongue:

today out delts and abs will be trained at home as gym closed as public holiday and 1 hour cardio ...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

as u all know situation critical over here with banks crisis,

glad i stocked up as banks will be closed till next monday!!!

try prepping like this...

anyway lets leave the bull$hit and try control the one thing i can.. my body..

hit my early morning cardio and was actually quite suprised the cheat meals are already nearly off b4 mid week...

onite i only managed shoulders really concentrating on outer delt heads as i have a $hitty narrow clavicle..

food was good all chicken with my 'special salsa sauce' andegg white omelettes, only 4 table spoons oats meal 1, 3 for meal 2, 3 for meal 3 ..then nada carbs till

2morrow..

legs tomorrow.. looking forward to them... :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

early morn cardio done @ 6am

was ravenous for meal 1, consisting of egg whites and 5 spoons oats/splenda/cinamon..

hard day at work, still unpaid!!!

hit quads tonite alone with abbs at the end,

hit warm up leg extensions then back out to the carpark for 5 crueling sets of 40 kg lunges..fukc i was blowing...

went down into the dungeon for 3 sets high rep sumo squats on the smith machine , wobbled over to leg press machine and dealt myself 3 high rep sets with 5plates. 4 plates, 3 plates..

upstairs for 4 sets of leg extension drop sets....

4 sets rope crunches supsetted with weight jackknifes on the flat bench...

slow 15min walk home...and meal 5 and 6... :tongue:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

wght today 83.9kg

looking sharper altho i think kinda flat...

meals going well still using 4,3,3,1 in terms of spoons of oats with higher protien meals..

today i had to try workout trying to shut out all the talk, tv talks ,news with crisis with banks otherwise u just would say FUKC IT and QUIT,,,so i ploughed thru Back and hammies regardless,

will there be a comp as things go or am i prepping for fukc all???

time will tell.. :confused1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

todays wght... 82.7kg

why?? nothing changed, except ran out of tren in my last weeks peds...

looking drier and still feel kinda flat..

saturday is my best day, love the lie in , and eating relaxed at home,

trained late afternoon chest & abbs

hit poses for 3 rounds then late cardio ...

looking forward to 'cheat window' tomorrow... waffles waffles,,, french toast... mmmmm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never been a fan of waffles you know, what do you have them with ?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Milky said:


> Never been a fan of waffles you know, what do you have them with ?


i slather them with apricot jam, or icing suger but my fav is honey....

Hows the calf muscle doing??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> i slather them with apricot jam, or icing suger but my fav is honey....
> 
> Hows the calf muscle doing??


Trained legs today mate but refrained from training them just in case....

Enjoyed it TBH.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sundays pre refeed wght 82.7kg

hit fasted cardio for 45 min then started the REFEED... 

meal 1.

1 litre oj...

1/2 packet capt crunch cereal

6 waffles with honey

1 packet oats biscuits

1 packet dry marie biscuits

12 egg white omelette

1 500mg metaform

meal 2.

1 chicken breast

huge bowl chinese noodles

salad..

4 brownies

1 500mg metaform

meal3.

1 slice caramel cheese cake

1 bowl capt crunch

1 pkt oats biscuits with honey

6 waffles with honey...

1 500mg metaform.

back to plain meal b4 bed.

felt good, no bloat...

today..wght 85.6kg...

good refeed wght..

looked good still till late afternoon, then abit watery..

hit quads and delts tonite @ MUSCLE FACTORY..a new gym, well equiped... and prospective future gym,,

felt FUKCING strong... very vascular and pumps were awesome..

4 sets smith squats.

3 sets front squats

4 sets leg extensions dropsets

4 sets walking lunges

3 sets leg extensions warm down...

4 sets out delt side raises

4 sets hammer strength machine presses

3 sets front raises supsetted with dumbell raises

rear delt bent over raises...

4 sets abb machine..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

today i had to have a 'forced rest day, thanx to work..but still managed to hit my two cardio sessions and some posing practise...

looking forward to back and hammes tomorrow...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

hit cardio @ 05.30am

a good steady 45min

food was all chicken today.... and 5,3.3,2 spoons of oats/cinamon

hit back and hammies tonite

started alittle slow, but once warm i got into it..

felt thirsty tonite, and actually felt flat..

having alot of pain with suspension shots and dont know where to jab next!! any ideas???

tomorrow i will add some minor changes and see how i go till sunday...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

some pics from work... will try get better ones this weekend...without kit on!!!

hit early morn cardio

getting so hungry, my meals seem to not touch sides!!

hit calves/ arms tonite and posing practise after 1 hr cardio...

so so tired...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

83.7kg on the scale after fasted cardio..

wght mite have stayed up thanx to swopping painful test suspension 4 prop again..

today is zero carbs except from veggies and training late afternoon chest & shoulders and calves..

plus 1hr cardio this evening...

gona go see prep guy across town now to tell me how im doing...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

prep guy was happy with my condition considering they've bumped the dates 1 week earlier than expected...

as from monday carbs very very low again and drier sources of protien...i.e turkey and fish...

tomorrow i start the day with fasted cardio then hit my refeed/cheat window...

really looking foward to it as only veggies used as carbs today...

enjoy your Easter weekend...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

sundays pre refeed wght 82.9kg

hit a nice long 1 hour beach walk for my fasted cardio..

came home and began refeed...

1 large pancake with honey

12egg white omelette

1 milky coffee

6 waffles with honey

12 choc oats biscuits

1 bowl capt crunch cereal..

1 500mg metaform

meal 2.. chicken breast with 200g mixed potatoes

1 500mg metaform

closing refeed meal....

1large pancake

1 slice custard pie

12 choc oat biscuits

6 waffles

1 bowl capt crunch cereal..

1 500mg metaform

well bloated...slept the bloat off between each meal...

looking forward to hitting back and hammies tomorrow.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

water from refeed pretty much came off today,

looked good they kept saying in gym...but to be honest

i didnt give a $hit as just finished car park lunges followed by front smith squats and drop sets on leg extensions...

shuffled off drenched in sweat and home to 2 late nite meals and green tea..

god these last weeks really starting to get hardcore...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

good day today.. weather improving so waking up isnt to bad for the early morn cardio..

compared myself to two other athletes today @ gym and to be honest see how behind i am..

nothing worse than playing catch up on a early date..they are peeled and ready..

i will plod on and it amused me that their comp prep is well over 3 grand so far...with peds etc..

and im here with under a grand...

but the money has brought them with the right meds to excellent condition...

anyway excuse the rambling!!

hit biceps/triceps and calves with another 30 min cardio

my water intake has gone up as well as my salt as i prepare to test my loading protocol this weekend...

cant wait...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

woke alot tighter today

resisted jumping on the scale and saw it does take approx three days for the refeed water to come off..

hit 30 min fasted cardio and off to work..

meals are chicken and egg whites thanks to still not paid at work..

carbs are oats, brocolli

no gym today.. another cardio session for 45min

and went thru some posing...

looking forward to getting drier by sundays loading trial......


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how far out are you now?


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

kingdale said:


> how far out are you now?


the grand prix comp has been brought forward to the 20th April from its original 8th may date.

i am playing catch up, but will still stick to my original plan, not a good senario to be in, Dorian Yates always said be ready,dialed in 2 weeks out, then just cruise into yr cmp, finetuning and tweaking only needed...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

saturday

wght 82.6kg..

happy im already on baseline wght today and will be a low carb day anyway today,so expect a big difference tomorrows weigh in..

trained back and hammies yesterday and now ive bumped my water intake well high, im ****ing like a racehorse every 15 mins!!!

today i will hit chest and abbs calves plus abt to hit my 1st session of cardio then another tonight.

looking forward to my loading food trial run tomorrow...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

busy with loading and getting these simple carbs down.

not easy without drinking any water...i mean NO WATER..not even sips..

shut the water down alongside my last meal..

will update my progress and foods later....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> busy with loading and getting these simple carbs down.
> 
> not easy without drinking any water...i mean NO WATER..not even sips..
> 
> ...


Christ that cant be easy mate !


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

its ok now... as im home and u can relax, but on comp day i will be in another town and stress levels etc will be higher

i will try update the before /after pics... and this trial run is without diuretics so results will be amplified on the day...

how yr prog with yr program... i like yr new avatar shot...keep @ it Milky...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

just finished my last meal of the day,

egg whites and salad..

been bk on the diet as from 5.30pm trickling in water a glass at a time and imediately got bloated and blurry within 2 hours but very vascular..

anyway im glad i did it and learnt alot about my body's response to the influx of the simple carbs ...

so back to early morning cardio 2mrw (increased to extra 15minutes) and carbs bk to lowest this next week..

good luck to all on their week...


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

good luck yourself pal, been following your progress, very impressed, must be very hard especially with a manual day job, keep it up pal not long now :thumb:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Mjc1 said:


> good luck yourself pal, been following your progress, very impressed, must be very hard especially with a manual day job, keep it up pal not long now :thumb:


thanks for following and yr support is appreciated...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

started the two week mark with early cardio for 45min

food was fish the 1st three meals and egg whites in the last 3...

carbs only oats in meal 1 and 2... salads the rest,and p/butter as some fats to balance out...

hard beig on steel construction on yr feet all day, i hope i can rest my legs enough to see the hard work ive put in ..

today i was abit watery thank to the trial run yesterday, it was expected...

hit another 20 min fast walking b4 hitting quads and outer shoulders tonite..

10 sets light smith squats high reps increasing wght till 100kg..

8 sets leg extensions...dropsetting, squeezing...

tried lunges but cldnt do them, right glute has a BAD pip going on thanx to suspension... gave up totally on it now...what a waste!!

6 sets side laterals with d/bells...pump was hurting thanx to all the carbs yesterday...

3 sets seated arnie presses, done light and slow...

3 sets hoist machine shrugs ....

3 sets rear delt laterals on fly machine..

10 sets abs on pull downs and seated crunch machine...

30 mins bicycle.....

pushing it hard to clear the water retention off by weds...


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope all goes well for you mate. But it seems from the start money wise it was against you just have to go out and enjoy it.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

thursday.. cardio 5.45am then prepared days foods ..

all chicken today with carbs in meal 1 and 2... only veggies and p/butter with other 4 meals..

condition is getting dryer but knowing what i should be looking like at this stage, im pretty critical..

mind games are in now... i think abt my peak week plan, then waver abit towards another approach...gotta be strong and stick to the plan...!!!

hit back and hammies tonite with some good exercises slow reps running up to 15 reps and short breaks..

still getting pumps so refeed still lingering in there from last sunday..

started a certain oral today running it till comp day.. lets see if it does some magic...

hit cardio again for a slow 30 min spin on the bike...

legs are like lead....


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

felt too tired for early morning cardio,so slept till 7am ... god it felt good..

i miss my egg whites,.. all chicken again with alittle p/butter to help as again no carbs after meal 2...

hit 30 min cardio straight off work and then ate,

worked chest and calves tonite and home again for another 30 mins cycling watching fox tv...

condition improving but if u behind u behind...

lets see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

i love saturdays.. have the house to myself...

hit 30mins cardio watching wrong turn 2!!!

breakfast was chicken 3 spoons oats...after b/fast 1 i walked down to local shop, bought all my chicken etc going into peak week, spied a huge fresh sea bream and bought it too, cooked him on the barbie for meal 4... delicous.... lots of juice and good fats..

all other meals were chicken and broccolli except 4 post workout carbs... 2 spoons oats..

today was the last leg workout, just gently hit leg extensions and worked thru sets squeezing and tensing quads...

last outside walking lunges with 30 kg only...

some light hack squats going deep... and finished off with 4 sets rope crunches and seated leg raises... abbs will not be trained after tues depletion w/out..

enjoy yr weekend...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

meal 1 out of the way and gona take a nice powerwalk on the beach for cardio..

gona keep diet the same today, and hit shoulders later...

water very high @ 9 litres, and will be so thru the up coming week..

enjoy yr sunday all...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

woke up today and hit my last cardio session and prepared all my food for todays load,

unfortunately i am working right up till friday, so bang getting the legs up to rest...

anyway, thats how it is in the real world balancing a job, ahobby and relationships, we all have these dilemmas..

today i started loading from 8.30am and tonite at 11pm i finish...

why today u may ask,

well i cant do traditional loads and i use 'unconventional type foods' to load so far out, so i 'fill and spill' tomorrow and go bk onto my normal preload diet and water intake sodium etc, so by saturday i will be dry again and muscles full from load today, and just cruise into the show with same protocol as any other day minus the water of course...

sounds good in theory...

lets see how it goes..


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

woke up today with 82.1 kg on the scale..

typical water wght after refeed...so no suprises there,

as theres no cardio i prepared all meals as usual... chicken, greens and oats plus p/butter and my 10 litres water..

felt weak at work, and heavy lead feet...

went to the gym just to stretch and squeeze all upper body parts by 2-3 sets and did my music routine 4 times or so...

home to eat last two meals and off to bed now...

need to get more sleep...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

dwn to 81.9 today, am happy still with roundness,,

kept the same diet, and all everyday supps today altho i did struggle loading roof trusses onto truck,

thankgod i m off tomorrow and will rest up and get my 1st coat on around 1.30pm tomorrow..

tomorrow night water shuts down around bedtime,

weigh in is between 10.45am till 12.30pm on saturday....

music ready, getting my foodstuffs ready...

its all happening...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Top journal this mate, you have climbed mountains in it :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Milky, im following yr progress too, looks like u got it in yr head to see it thru with Pscarb firing the furnace... i will post pics tomorrow pre comp and duing on sat... and even if i dont place well i wanna still be respectable on stage, like i belong there.. :tongue: .


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

early morn update.. 81.0kg

all looking good, abbs came thru more this morning and as legs were elevated all night, they looking beta by the the hour..

off to defrost chicken breast... more updates later today..enjoy work!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

WELL its now behind me and i sit here writing this ending to my journal nursing my third milky coffee, with the 1st place Masters class trophy keeping me company...what a feeling... i pray others can experience that sunday morning feeling of u went ,u did and u walked away knowing u did that your best...

i will break down the last 48 hours beta later 4 u all..... time to try shower off some more color..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Well done and bet its an amazing feeling. You've put the hard work in and its paid off, again, congratulations!

Cant wait to hear more about it and see your pics, but for now, enjoy your rest and your post comp food, you've more than earned it! :thumb:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

just afew pics from backstage and suchlike...

anyway back on diet 2morrow as might be off to European Championships in 2 weeks...commitee decides by wed...

back to last rice squares b4 bed!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

greekgod said:


> WELL its now behind me and i sit here writing this ending to my journal nursing my third milky coffee, with the 1st place Masters class trophy keeping me company...what a feeling... i pray others can experience that sunday morning feeling of u went ,u did and u walked away knowing u did that your best...
> 
> i will break down the last 48 hours beta later 4 u all..... time to try shower off some more color..


Yes!!! Massive well done mate!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

well the promised last 48 hours b4 comp, were hectic to be honest.. i kept water intake high all day friday with all my meals the same, no changes whats so ever..

got my 1st coat of color on around 3pm and went back home to push the envelope with the high water i needed to get down by 11.30pm

contemplated doing a duretic around an 1hr b4 shutting my water off.. but memories of how i flattened out in prevous yrs, stopped me and i didnt take my moduretic..

i drank my special tea i make with last 3 meals b4 water shut off comprising of 8000mg dandilion root and 2500mg green tea, tastes foul, but i kept ****ing like a racehorse. sodium was kept high throughout all this, no changes there...ran 2000mg vitc 500mg b6 and 2mg arimedex 3 times aday since wed...

didnt have any other orals except 30mg halo for the week right up to comp day...last tren shot done wed night..

2am saturday checked condition , drying out..

4am checked cond, ****ed alot and getting very vascular all over belly area

6am after checking condition, started eating my 6 waffles with syrup and 2 glazed donuts and 1 packet dry biscuits.

8am go got another coat of tan on and ate 6 more waffles...

drove to nicosia (1hr drive) went to weigh in and chilled, as masters have no weight class..

10.50am ate bag of salt and vinegar crisps and 4 rice crispies homemade squares...

12.30 am ate box of sponge fingers with apricot jam..

2.30pm.. had my final touch up on color backstage with plenty bikini babes distracting me...haha..

drying out and filled out well, boy eating all this junk without water is not easy, but i can handle it...

3.35 i pumped up with 2 shots local sherry and handful of sour jellies and 5 500mg arginine tabs ...

4.10 ... blew them away with strong confident posing and walked off stage feeling really good...

5 20 pm eating 1 big mac and medium fries and 1 apple pie at maccie d's..

8.30 pm more sherry and sours and after touch up of color, pumped up...

9.15 hit stage , did my posing routine, and enjoyed the free posing .. good atmosphere between the guys...

9.36 standing backstage getting photos done whilst dodging dope control guys... not easy... but managed....!!!

11.45pm back in macdonalds for another big mac, fries, ice cream and 4 zero cokes ,2 bottles of water...

12.30am... drove home.....!!! :thumb:


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

hello ike.

not logged in much in the last few weeks, life has been manic. seems your going well brother. good luck with the comp.

looks like i wont be over until july


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

lucs said:


> hello ike.
> 
> not logged in much in the last few weeks, life has been manic. seems your going well brother. good luck with the comp.
> 
> looks like i wont be over until july


glad u well... im done with my comp... tomorrow i will know if i go to spain for european masters on 1st may..

hope i get to see u in july....


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

greekgod said:


> glad u well... im done with my comp... tomorrow i will know if i go to spain for european masters on 1st may..
> 
> hope i get to see u in july....


wicked mate, fingers crossed for tomorrow, and yeah we get to link up when im over brother.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes!!! Massive well done mate!!!


thanx mate, will be following yr journey to the stage... enjoy the diet bro...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes!!! Massive well done mate!!!


thanx mate, will be following yr journey to the stage... enjoy the diet bro...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

greekgod said:


> thanx mate, will be following yr journey to the stage... enjoy the diet bro...


Thanks mate. Not dieting for a comp but will be next year. Need more mass!!!


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

well i got the long awaited call late last night from the cyprus ifbb federation that i was selected to go to european championships on 1st may in Spain.

alas, the dates of the comp are from 1st May to 6th May..

i went in to work and asked the boss for the days off....NO FUKCING WAY...he politely replied..

so with a heavy heart i had to call them back and turn the trip down...

ah well... thats my luck!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

greekgod said:


> well i got the long awaited call late last night from the cyprus ifbb federation that i was selected to go to european championships on 1st may in Spain.
> 
> alas, the dates of the comp are from 1st May to 6th May..
> 
> ...


Your fu*king kidding me mate !

Please be kidding after all your hard work....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

greekgod said:


> well i got the long awaited call late last night from the cyprus ifbb federation that i was selected to go to european championships on 1st may in Spain.
> 
> alas, the dates of the comp are from 1st May to 6th May..
> 
> ...


 mg: Thats awful, cant believe that! Gutted for you.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Milky said:


> Your fu*king kidding me mate !
> 
> Please be kidding after all your hard work....


nah, its over Milky, he basically threatened me... go but maybe next assessement i would be disciplined,ie put on written warning to be laid off...

and he still not paid us for March yet...

i am gona look at it with a positive spin,

the committee chose me, meaning they thought i was good enough to go... so im happy with that!!!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

sorry to here that ike, they do like to make ya work in Cyprus, not sure the word holiday exists


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolutely gutted mate. Your boss sounds as much of a cvnt as the ones in my job. Unlucky but your right, you got chosen, MASSIVE achievement.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

in case i havent already done so, i wanted to thank you all who kept me on track with my journal and support to try do this comp on my limited budget..

if anyone wants more exact figures or what PEDS i used to maybe help them on a similar plan, just PM me and i will answer whatever questions u might have, including diet ,cardio etc...

now i will TRY, try being the operative word do a lean bulk thru the early part of the summer and then up the tempo in the winter for some serious size...

those touching the 40's or in their 40's dont listen to no one, its only a number and u can do it if u really want to....

For the young guns coming up in the ranks, eager and hungry... look across the gym at the grizzly fit old guy still hitting big numbers in the gym, and ask yourself .. 'how come he's still here?'

Well its because he was patient, trained right, ate right, used PEDS in moderate to safe doses(if such a thing is real..!!) and didnt push the envelope with all these new designer drugs...

ENJOY YOUR JOURNEY.... :thumb:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

when i read you came 1st i was so happy for you with all the hard work you put in your boss is out of order for not letting you go to spain he does not pay you on time if that was me i go i wouldnt care what he said i would still go but thats me i can understand jobs are hard to get and if your got afamily to feed an keep a roof over there head any way well done for coming 1st


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

wtf. can you not book holiday off? whats more important job or this? as in can you get another job easy? I know job market is crap everywhere.

Gutted for you on that mate. congrats on winning though hope it all works out


----------

